# Cravings for Indian food



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

I've got a bad craving for a Lamb Vindaloo washed down with an ice-cold Carlsberg. Isn't it amazing how a Danish lager can complement (compliment?) food from the Indian sub-continent.

My dream meal tonight is:
Lamb Vindaloo
Saag paneer
Basmati rice
Naan bread
Chapati
Lime pickle
Carlsberg (pint of)

Man, these cravings are bad. Might have to leave work early.

For all you Ottawans, what is your favourite curry house?


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

I wouldn't mind knowing some indian places, since i'm moving to ottawa this fall to attend Carleton university this year.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Indian food cravings are the hardest to ignore and now you've sparked one in me! Your list of dishes sounds great, although I would add some channa masala, dal, and a few pakoras.

I'll be there in 4 hours if you can wait that long...just name the restaurant.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Anyone been to "Chez Riz" in Montreal? There's one opening in F'ton, the cultural hotspot that it is, and I'm wondering what to expect....


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Indian food cravings are the hardest to ignore and now you've sparked one in me! Your list of dishes sounds great, although I would add some channa masala, dal, and a few pakoras.
> 
> I'll be there in 4 hours if you can wait that long...just name the restaurant.


 HAHAHHHA your quote at the end is hilarious. (the buddhist one)


NO. Butter chicken with naan.

or Channa Bhatura. 


as for south indian.



MASALA DOSA. and Methu vada.



and for Sri Lankan. Chicken Kotthu roti.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

gnatsum said:


> HAHAHHHA your quote at the end is hilarious. (the buddhist one)
> 
> 
> NO. Butter chicken with naan.
> ...


Yes...all of the above, please.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

tedj said:


> Anyone been to "Chez Riz" in Montreal?


Not yet - I do go to Masala on Wellington and this little hole in the wall next to our office - 
I don't ever remember having an office that is not a few steps away from an indian place (must be some subliminal thing).


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:



> Indian food cravings are the hardest to ignore and now you've sparked one in me! Your list of dishes sounds great, although I would add some channa masala, dal, and a few pakoras.
> 
> I'll be there in 4 hours if you can wait that long...just name the restaurant.



4 hours!!!!!! Sorry, when five o'clock comes around I am off to the Taj Mahal. I just can't wait, gotta have it.


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

gnatsum said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing some indian places, since i'm moving to ottawa this fall to attend Carleton university this year.


My favourite is the Taj Mahal on Bank St. in the Glebe. The Number 7 from Carleton stops right outside of it. It's a 20-minute walk from the Uni.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

rneale said:


> 4 hours!!!!!! Sorry, when five o'clock comes around I am off to the Taj Mahal. I just can't wait, gotta have it.


Oh all right then... Well just make sure you eat a little extra on my behalf.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

rneale said:


> My favourite is the Taj Mahal on Bank St. in the Glebe. The Number 7 from Carleton stops right outside of it. It's a 20-minute walk from the Uni.


 sweet.


or shall i say.....meetha


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Oh all right then... Well just make sure you eat a little extra on my behalf.


I will definitely try some channa masala, dal, and a few pakoras. Haven't had pakoras for ages.


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Not yet - I do go to Masala on Wellington and this little hole in the wall next to our office -
> I don't ever remember having an office that is not a few steps away from an indian place (must be some subliminal thing).


I must be near an Indian restaurant! Originally from the UK so I'm used to a curry house on every corner. Curry has replaced fish'n'chips as the national dish.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm salivating now too

Also being a Brit I have a bit of a taste for a madras now and again.
We live about 5 mins from Little India in Toronto and (although not strickly Indian) our favourite place is the Lahore Tikka House.....MMMmmmmMMMMmmmmMMMMmmmmm

the best curry I ever did taste.....and it's full of Indians too which is a good sign.

Vegetable Combo Sizzler.....oh god.....I've got to have it


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Sadly, I've never been to an Indian Establishment in Ottawa. 
I always mean to, but don't.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh man...I've been trying to find a decent Indian restaurant here in Victoria since I got back! I miss it from Vancouver so much  That and good cheap sushi 

Anyone from Victoria know where to get Indian food around here?!?!


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Sadly, I've never been to an Indian Establishment in Ottawa.
> I always mean to, but don't.


Do it! It is well worth trying, but start on a "cooler" dish like Butter Chicken. Got my knees brown sometime ago and graduated to the Madras and Vindaloo dishes. Heard that the Light of India in the Glebe does a dish called the "Bedevilled" which is hotter than a Vindaloo. Yikes.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

rneale said:


> 4 hours!!!!!! Sorry, when five o'clock comes around I am off to the Taj Mahal. I just can't wait, gotta have it.



Helloooooo?
what's wrong with this scenario?

you have a DATE with a woman in 4 hours. and you call it off cause' you are hungry NOW?

Gotta love this country, it never seizes to surprise me. if you ask me, i think you got a little pakora stuck between your libido. Care to floss?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't normally crave Indian food--I had Indian parents, so ate it daily as a kid. (Indian restaurant food is different though) but one thing on this thread hit me. 

Channa Bhatura. Mmmmm.....

And fresh naan with malai kofta. 

And bhel puri.

Oh, and the snacks my mom makes that you don't get in restuarants--muri, dhai & khakra, raguro patties.... yummy.... 

Argh, and I have leftover pizza for dinner tonight.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

Loafer said:


> I'm salivating now too
> 
> Also being a Brit I have a bit of a taste for a madras now and again.
> We live about 5 mins from Little India in Toronto and (although not strickly Indian) our favourite place is the Lahore Tikka House.....MMMmmmmMMMMmmmmMMMMmmmmm
> ...




Lahore Tikka house is good, i went there before...the one with the old blue rickshaw outside...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Me so, so hungry.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Sonal said:


> I don't normally crave Indian food--I had Indian parents, so ate it daily as a kid. (Indian restaurant food is different though) but one thing on this thread hit me.
> 
> Channa Bhatura. Mmmmm.....
> 
> ...



Well of course Indian food for you was... well food. 

But in Toronto, the only place to go is Brar. You don't get better indian food than that in Toronto.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Brar is good, but being an east-end kind of girl, it's annoying to get to. 

Chauhan in Markham is not bad. My folks really like Madras Palace in Scarborough, and of course, heading down to Gerrard is always a good bet.

But for a quick bite, I like Bombay Bhel. Mmmm.... bhel....


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

da_jonesy said:


> Well of course Indian food for you was... well food.


lol, how true that is! I am of East-Indian descent (my parents moved from India here; I was born here), and I must say Indian restaurant food differs greatly from homecooked Indian food. I can never resist a good catered meal...

In Calgary, Glory of India is one of the best. Fresh naan, chole, navratan korma and tandoori chicken makes my day! 

(Has anyone seen American Desi? "Rogani Naan"!)


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

gastonbuffet said:


> Helloooooo?
> what's wrong with this scenario?
> 
> you have a DATE with a woman in 4 hours. and you call it off cause' you are hungry NOW?
> ...


A date in four hours or indian food now, no contest as far as I'm concerned. As for what is stuck between my libido is none of your business.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

People...please!! I am a happily married woman. Whatever I was suggesting was strictly platonic. Sheesh...get your dang minds out of the gutter and let's get back on topic here!

So...did you get your fix?? What did you have? Please share all the scrumptious details.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Vishalca said:


> lol, how true that is! I am of East-Indian descent (my parents moved from India here; I was born here), and I must say Indian restaurant food differs greatly from homecooked Indian food. I can never resist a good catered meal...
> 
> In Calgary, Glory of India is one of the best. Fresh naan, chole, navratan korma and tandoori chicken makes my day!
> 
> (Has anyone seen American Desi? "Rogani Naan"!)


My Father in Law was born in India. His father was a Dr and moved there to help out during WWI. 

I love Indian food too. I live in Brampton and there is a huge population of South East Asians. 

I would agree restaurant food differs greatly from home cooked Indian food. Many Indian restaurants have somewhat of an North American style and generally is not as hot I unless you ask them to make it hot. I have been to a few Banquets and found the food is much better in banquets than the general Indian restaurants here. I find authentic Indian food is much hotter and better quality. I like it when Indian food is so hot that you sweat like crazy. I have found a few places that are authentic in Brampton; there are tons of Indian restaurants here. If you live close I suggest coming to Brampton. 

I also had the privilege of going to a Sikh wedding. It was fantastic and the food was to die for. It was also cool that my wife and my mother and father in law were the only white people there. It was very cool to see a Sikh wedding and how different it is to our traditional weddings and people were so friendly and didn't make us feel like outsiders.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I have to join the other Brits on this one. One of the reasons we chose the house we're living in is that it's within walking distance of the only (so far as we know) Indian restaurant in Barrie (Tara). It's pretty good, too. When I lived in Toronto I used to like one on Yonge Street just north of Sheppard but can't remember the name now. Anybody else like the leftovers for breakfast? I also like the stuff I make myself - must go cook now.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

gnatsum said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing some indian places, since i'm moving to ottawa this fall to attend Carleton university this year.


I haven't lived in Ottawa since 1999, so this is likely really out of date:

We used to go to a place called Haveli - one was in the market, another in Kanata (I think). It was decent back then.

There also was a place called Shafali (I think) on Dalhousie. It was my wife's favourite. Their spice mixes were very interesting and were more focused on the sweet side than the spicy side. Nuts and fruits were integrated into the curry and the savoury/spicy/sweet/salty balance was usually really good. Sort of like throwing a dash of Moroccan-style in.

- Martin.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Like the taste of curry, but I can't stand the smell.
Samossa are good too!


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Brar is good, but being an east-end kind of girl, it's annoying to get to.
> 
> Chauhan in Markham is not bad. My folks really like Madras Palace in Scarborough, and of course, heading down to Gerrard is always a good bet.
> 
> But for a quick bite, I like Bombay Bhel. Mmmm.... bhel....


 Chauhans is good, there's a new one Also on denison...a little more east from Chauhans called Bukhara, really good. and their mangoes are AWESOME...come on! what kind of indian DOESN'T like mangoes....

the guy that owns chauhans lives on my street, his children went to my highschool, a few years older....


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

Where's brar? 


My mom took my girlfriend and my friend and myself to this expensive restaurant downtown called Babur, like BABAR...lol it's on queen street, near chum city and all that, anyway EXPENSIVE. but really really good. i think. it's east of chum? i have no idea, walk 5 minutes in either direction...that would take a maximum of 20 minutes....if you have that much to spare looking for a restaurant...


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

gnatsum said:


> come on! what kind of indian DOESN'T like mangoes....


How true that is! Mangoes can be used in virtually every aspect of Indian cuisine.....dessert (mango lassi), main course (mango subji), appetizers (mango chutney), etc.

Speaking of which, Indian appetizers are probably the best appetizers in existence (in my humble opinion)!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

gnatsum said:


> Where's brar?
> 
> 
> My mom took my girlfriend and my friend and myself to this expensive restaurant downtown called Babur, like BABAR...lol it's on queen street, near chum city and all that, anyway EXPENSIVE. but really really good. i think. it's east of chum? i have no idea, walk 5 minutes in either direction...that would take a maximum of 20 minutes....if you have that much to spare looking for a restaurant...


There are a couple of locations... One north of the Airport and the other in Missassagua. This is where Indian people go to eat. It is not Indian food for white people


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

gnatsum said:


> come on! what kind of indian DOESN'T like mangoes....


This one. Mangoes, yuck. I can eat a piece or two, but that's about it. Drives my mother nuts. 

I like samosas too (who doesn't) but am very picky about them. My mom has someone who makes them--those are my favourites. Sultan of Samosa (in East York) is pretty good too, though.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Sonal said:


> This one. Mangoes, yuck. I can eat a piece or two, but that's about it. Drives my mother nuts.
> 
> I like samosas too (who doesn't) but am very picky about them. My mom has someone who makes them--those are my favourites. Sultan of Samosa (in East York) is pretty good too, though.


Typically I like Punjabi food (Shahi Paneer and Naan over Rotli and Chack)... however I do prefer Gujarati style samosa's, which tend to be less doughy than Punjabi style samosa.


----------



## oldmachead (Nov 2, 2002)

Sonal said:


> This one. Mangoes, yuck. I can eat a piece or two, but that's about it. Drives my mother nuts.
> 
> I like samosas too (who doesn't) but am very picky about them. My mom has someone who makes them--those are my favourites. Sultan of Samosa (in East York) is pretty good too, though.


Try the samosas at Mistaan. It's just off McNicoll in the Victoria Park/Steeles area. I find them to be the best samosas in town ... not counting the homemade ones that my friend Shahid brings to work sometimes!! ;-)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Sonal said:


> I like samosas too (who doesn't)...


I love samosas - but onion bhaji make me crazy, they're so good. 

If you're ever in Montréal, try Pushap. It's a tiny hole-in-the-wall establishment but the food is _fabulous_ and inexpensive. This place is a treasure.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

rneale said:


> A date in four hours or indian food now, no contest as far as I'm concerned. As for what is stuck between my libido is none of your business.



 see this 

that means i was kidding
it' was a joke.

sorry if you took it personal. just wanted to have a chuckle. i apologize if it disturb you, by no means i wanted to trouble you. you are right to ask me to don't mind your personnal choices. and by the way, i do not mind them. you can marry a pakora if that will make you happy. all is good . sorry


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

gastonbuffet said:


> see this
> 
> that means i was kidding
> it' was a joke.
> ...


I didn't take it personally, I chuckled when I read your post. Tried to write back in in a prim, prissy, slightly mock-indignant tone. Fell flat as usual Don't worry I'm quite thick-skinned.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Onion bhaji is good stuff. 

I know I've had samosas from Mistaan, but I can't recall them. But I like the Gujarati-style one (being Gujarati, that's typical.) Thinner pastry on them.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

This thread is making my mouth water.

Has anyone ever tried bharta? With eggplant (baingon)?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Bharta is good stuff.... Yummy....

I need to make a trip to Gerrard street soon....


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Vishalca said:


> This thread is making my mouth water.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried bharta? With eggplant (baingon)?


My Mother in Law makes a great eggplant shak also the Himlaya restaurant in Hamilton makes a pretty good one as well.

In terms of sources for indian food this is my top five...

1/. Mother in Law
2/. Brar (various spots in the west end)
3/. Himlaya (Hamilton)
4/. Moti Mohal (Little India... Gerard and Coxwell)
5/. Luckies (not truely Indian... sort of a mixture of Mongolian and Indian)


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

gnatsum said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing some indian places, since i'm moving to ottawa this fall to attend Carleton university this year.


I forgot to mention that on the same stretch of Bank St, you can also go to the Light of India, the New Nupur and the New Delhi. Happy munching.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I always thought I hated Indian food, until I had some one day in Jackson Heights, Queens, NY. Buffets seem to be very popular at Indian restaurants, and this one had enough variety to please a curry-hater. Here's what I liked:

Tandoori chicken
chick pea salad
okra/bean/tomato stew
lentil stew

The best of all is an exceptional Indian rice pudding called kheer. It was creamy and absolutely delish! Although I still prefer Italian and Chinese by far.

I go to some Indian grocery stores and buy their dal (lentils). They come in amazing variety of colors: red, green, brown and even white.


----------



## BeeRich (May 30, 2005)

re: Indian food in Toronto

I'm in the Beach, so I order from Little India, up on Gerard. A buddy recommended New Haandi and I love thier food. Their garlic naan is incredible, and they can put extra garlic in it for you. 

http://www.newhaandi2000.com/

I always liked Lal Quila in London, Ontario, but they are moving in September, to their sister downtown location. 

Does anybody have a recipe for a Lamb Dansak? It is one of my favourite dishes, which is actually Persian, so it's not very often I can find it. I'd love to make it at home.

Cheers


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> I always thought I hated Indian food, until I had some one day in Jackson Heights, Queens, NY. Buffets seem to be very popular at Indian restaurants, and this one had enough variety to please a curry-hater. Here's what I liked:
> 
> Tandoori chicken
> chick pea salad
> ...



You will be one of us. Curry lovers of the world unite.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry BeeRich, can't help with the Lamb Dansak but I have a recipe for curried chick peas and potato cakes which is easy to make and good to eat if anyone's interested.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Bah. You can't get good kheer in a restaurant. Only my mother makes good kheer.  (She uses vermicelli noodles instead of rice.)

I'm a little biased, though....


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Sonal said:


> Bah. You can't get good kheer in a restaurant. Only my mother makes good kheer.  (She uses vermicelli noodles instead of rice.)
> 
> I'm a little biased, though....


Now I just have to figure out how to get your mother to invite me over for dinner...


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Sonal said:


> Bah. You can't get good kheer in a restaurant. Only my mother makes good kheer.  (She uses vermicelli noodles instead of rice.)


Wow, that's weird...my mother uses vermicelli also! It must be an Indian thing...


----------

